
MLB SHould Replace the Ballpark App with a PWA - docluv
https://love2dev.com/pwa/mlb-ballpark-tickets/
======
masonic

      There are 32 teams, which means no more than 16 games in a day.
    

No, MLB has 30 teams. There are numerous other factual errors (no, some teams
don't even sell out Opening Day), but the broader problem with the Ballpark
app is _friction._ Installing the app (even when it works, which is sporadic)
means giving them your location at all times (it force loads at phone
startup), all SD card access, and even your Google configuration.

MLB attendance is in a tailspin as it is... yet they throw this at fans
without adequate instruction or warning. Some teams don't even issue physical
tickets to season ticket holders! Result: tickets become much harder to
resell, season ticket holders abandon their seats, that revenue certainty
vanishes while attendance continues its death spiral.

Why endure all that friction when you can go watch at the bar or sit at home
for free, bantering with fellow fans on the subreddit?

Teams have lost all context. None thinks to compare back to 12+ years ago,
before the abysmal StubHub deal, when buildings were Fuller despite the
recession.

